# PS3 + 9 Top Spiele auf Ebay



## LordReginald (24. März 2017)

Moin Leute,


ich verkaufe gerade meine Playstation 3 auf Ebay zusammen mit 9 top Spielen, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere hier Interesse. Der Preis ist verhandelbar


PS3 - Playstation 3 160GB + 9 Top Spiele - keine schrott Spiele | eBay 


Auflistung der Spiele: 
- GTA 5 
- The last of us 
- Farcry 3 
- Max Pane 3 
- Boderlands 
- L.A. NOIRE 
- Risen 2 
- Star Wars: The force unleashed 
- Red Dead Redemption


----------



## CoDBFgamer (24. März 2017)

Ich finde es etwas sinnfrei sich extra hier im Forum anzumelden, nur um auf seine Ebay-Auktion aufmerksam zu machen. 
Man hätte diese Sachen wenigstens erstmal direkt hier anbieten können.


----------



## hans-mair (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo! 

ich wäre interessiert an 3 Spiele deiner Auflistung:
- Star Wars: The force unleashed
- Farcry 3 
- GTA 5

hast du die noch?

lg Hans


----------

